# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  best baby koi food

## 9KOI

Para suhu dan teman2 breeder, boleh minta masukannya makanan koi apa yg terbaik untuk burayak +-1 bulan? Bagaimana supaya pertumbuhannya maksimal dan bagaimana menjaga kualitas warnanya sesuai dgn pertumbuhan? *dgn catatan ikan tidak masuk mudpond. Thanks masukkannya om

----------


## andriyana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Radhius

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Radhius

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

> Untuk pasta bikinan sendiri bisa pakai campuran pelet yang dihaluskan + telor + udang rebon + pil vitamin C (IPI) + bubuk spirulina (optional) + nasi. Bloodworm saya tambahkan setelah usia 3 minggu. Bloodworm biasanya saya taruh di bak khusus yang dialiri air baru debit kecil terus-menerus biar tidak mati. Alternatif lain bisa pakai daphnia. Soal daphnia ini, kalau bisa mengkultur sendiri malah tambah sipppp...


Wahh thanks dibagi ilmunya om Teja.... Akan saya coba nanti... Daphnia ini apakah sama dgn artemia om?

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Radhius

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koituren

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koituren

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koituren

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koituren

Kabar baik omWen, kangen nih :P

Daphnia induk BISA segede pentol korek, kalau telur dan anakannya lebih kecil drpd bukaan mulut burayak.

----------


## mobyj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fauzy mahri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koituren

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## azumamano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## azumamano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Revata Yasa Lienardi

Pakai Atemia aja om

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

